# What to do when running out of CO2?



## Jaap (22 Aug 2014)

Hello,

What would you do in a situation where you CO2 is bottle is empty and you will need 1-2 days to fill it. Lets say it runs out Monday night, you take the bottle to the factory Tuesday morning and you get it Wednesday afternoon. So you have approximately 2 days of no CO2.

PS: You do not have an option of a spare bottle.

Thanks


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (22 Aug 2014)

If you know for sure that it lasts only 2 days you can turn the lights off for these days, or greatly reduce the light power and light period. But it may depends on plants type.
Once I had to run pet shop tank without CO2 for a week. I've asked shop personnel to dose cidex every day to prevent algae. But I had in the tank mostly easy and slow growing plants. Small amount of algae was easily manageable after CO2 had restored.


----------



## ian_m (22 Aug 2014)

I just turned the lights off a couple of days. Plants and fish didn't seem to care.

Now have multiple FE's, in use, stashed in garage and empty so just swap over when one runs out.


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2014)

http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/ad...-to-use-with-standard-aquarium-co2-regulators
And
http://www.frost.co.uk/disposable-co2-bottle.html?___store=default&gclid=CI-ihsqspsACFRHLtAod-AwAlw 
Are usefull to have lying around just in case you run out of gas for a few days. Replacement 600g co2 can be bought from halfords/machine mart and other engineering suppliers


----------



## Mick.Dk (23 Aug 2014)

You can just do, what we do, when having tanks on exibitions for a few days. Instead of rigging up a CO2 system, trying to adjust it..........we simply dose bottled water, with "Fizz" (added CO2) - numerous varieties for sale, but choose something without flavor, ofcourse !!!
Dose one cup (app. 2 1/2 dl) to 100 l of tankwayer as lights go on.


----------



## Jaap (23 Aug 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> You can just do, what we do, when having tanks on exibitions for a few days. Instead of rigging up a CO2 system, trying to adjust it..........we simply dose bottled water, with "Fizz" (added CO2) - numerous varieties for sale, but choose something without flavor, ofcourse !!!
> Dose one cup (app. 2 1/2 dl) to 100 l of tankwayer as lights go on.


does this actually provide enough co2?


----------



## Mick.Dk (23 Aug 2014)

Yes - this is how the Tropica tanks at InterZoo exibition are run. They sit there for app. a week, and the expo is at the end of that - so they HAVE to look fantastic after a week of "bottled CO2". Public feedback indicate, they do........


----------



## Jaap (23 Aug 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> Yes - this is how the Tropica tanks at InterZoo exibition are run. They sit there for app. a week, and the expo is at the end of that - so they HAVE to look fantastic after a week of "bottled CO2". Public feedback indicate, they do........


Ok very nice! So could one maintain a tank with just bottled co2?


----------



## Mick.Dk (23 Aug 2014)

You probaply could..........but I wouldn't advise it. Among other things, it'll be expensive over time. and you will have an unstable amount of CO2 dissolved in the water.
- as a short time solutin it works.....


----------



## Jaap (23 Aug 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> You probaply could..........but I wouldn't advise it. Among other things, it'll be expensive over time. and you will have an unstable amount of CO2 dissolved in the water.
> - as a short time solutin it works.....


You said 1 cup per 100L...if I put 1 cup in 40L will there be any consequences?


----------



## Mick.Dk (23 Aug 2014)

Possibly to live-stock, yes......


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Aug 2014)

Hi All, Sorry to butt in. What a super thread. And thank you for all the info Mick.Dk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Aug 2014)

As the story goes in 'Amano complete works' this was the birth of high tech tanks.....many moons ago when he couldnt get plants to grow he started using carbonated water every day


----------



## Mick.Dk (23 Aug 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> As the story goes in 'Amano complete works' this was the birth of high tech tanks.....many moons ago when he couldnt get plants to grow he started using carbonated water every day


- someone know their history, ehh


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Aug 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> As the story goes in 'Amano complete works' this was the birth of high tech tanks.....many moons ago when he couldnt get plants to grow he started using carbonated water every day



I heard he dropped his 80s soda stream in his massive tank, and couldn't be assed to get it out and his minions had to dive in and make him fizzy water everyday, and that's how his amaze tanks were born. Before that they were rubbish. 

That's what I've heard anyways.


----------



## parotet (23 Aug 2014)

Great to know that sparkling water can be an option. If you have a medium or large tank and you have a 2 kg FE or cylinder, my advice would be to upgrade it to a larger one. My larger tank is only 65 liters and I purchased a 8kg pub co2 cylinder. The old 2kg one is now my reserve when I run out of gas. The investment is not that high compared to other gadgets and co2 availability is quite important if you cannot have a refill your in a week or so... 
The company where I purchased the large cylinder ensure refills at least 3 times a week, so the small one runs 5 days maximum... It can be my reserve one for years 

Jordi


----------



## Cuilfish (24 Aug 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> You probaply could..........but I wouldn't advise it. Among other things, it'll be expensive over time. and you will have an unstable amount of CO2 dissolved in the water.
> - as a short time solutin it works.....


Think I'll try it out. At the moment I'm using a very basic CO2 chamber diffuser and never quite seem to get the level high enough. I've a 300 litre tank. I guess it's a question of making sure the ph doesn't swing too abruptly at dosing time. Trial and error starting with lower doses? As for cost? I Can pick up a soda stream from Argos for £50, what's not too like ?


----------

